# RdA



## Torode (7. März 2012)

Moin, 

bitte um eine Rolle, fixer icq add über 466770547, weil evtl lese ich nicht die pms
Blackrock odeer Aegwynn oder Frostwolf bitte

bye


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2012)

Bitte die Regeln beachten:

Aktuell nur Angebote, keine Gesuche


----------

